# Partial Knee Replacement



## AWHITACRE (May 6, 2008)

I am looking for any information on a partial knee replacement(Uni Knee) done in an ASC. I was under the impression that this required a 23 hour stay? If so does the ASC need to be licensed for a 23 hour stay?


----------

